# SE Vertical - Studying tips



## IngCarlos (Dec 29, 2016)

For those who have passed the SE Vertical, what are those tips that you think really helped you pass? I failed it last October and I really want to pass it this time.

I appreciate any good references, exam approaches, etc that you guys can share.


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 29, 2016)

For the morning, I took the PPI course, studied the STRM, did all the 6 minute solutions, David Connor's Bridge Problems, PPI Practice Exam, and NCEES Practice Exam. I had all the recent codes and tabbed them as I did the problems. I did all the practice exams 3 times and indexed the problems by book and by type. 

Are you taking bridge or building PM?


----------



## IngCarlos (Dec 29, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> For the morning, I took the PPI course, studied the STRM, did all the 6 minute solutions, David Connor's Bridge Problems, PPI Practice Exam, and NCEES Practice Exam. I had all the recent codes and tabbed them as I did the problems. I did all the practice exams 3 times and indexed the problems by book and by type.
> 
> Are you taking bridge or building PM?


I am taking building PM.

I do have all the references you mentioned, thank you very much, I will redo them again!

 Would you recommend the PPI course? Do you think it made a difference on your exam outcome?


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 29, 2016)

I think any course can help, it's always easier to see the information presented by someone else than to just read and try to comprehend. This is obviously pretty variable from person to person. 

From what I am seeing, the EET course is the best value, but I have not taken it personally. I'm enrolled in lateral for this term. 

My biggest complaint with the PPI course was the complete lack of pm bridge information, not an issue for you. Beyond that, the slides are pretty much the STRM copied and pasted, so not truly new material, but overall it is a fine course and I believe recent additions and changes have been for the better.


----------



## IngCarlos (Dec 29, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> I think any course can help, it's always easier to see the information presented by someone else than to just read and try to comprehend. This is obviously pretty variable from person to person.
> 
> From what I am seeing, the EET course is the best value, but I have not taken it personally. I'm enrolled in lateral for this term.
> 
> My biggest complaint with the PPI course was the complete lack of pm bridge information, not an issue for you. Beyond that, the slides are pretty much the STRM copied and pasted, so not truly new material, but overall it is a fine course and I believe recent additions and changes have been for the better.


I see, yes, I guess any course would help, do you have any comments/opinions about the School of PE course? I am trying to figure out what's best out there.


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 29, 2016)

I took that for the PE, found the morning good, but the structural PM portion a bit lacking. I have heard better things about the SE course though, so it may be entirely different instructors and not comparable to the PE at all.


----------



## IngCarlos (Dec 29, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> I took that for the PE, found the morning good, but the structural PM portion a bit lacking. I have heard better things about the SE course though, so it may be entirely different instructors and not comparable to the PE at all.


I see, well I will check out prices for EET and School of PE and see what adjust best to my budget. Thank you so much for your input. Masonry failed me last October!

Good luck on your SE Lateral, I passed it last April.


----------



## Phatso86 (Dec 29, 2016)

IngCarlos said:


> For those who have passed the SE Vertical, what are those tips that you think really helped you pass? I failed it last October and I really want to pass it this time.
> 
> I appreciate any good references, exam approaches, etc that you guys can share.


are the courses only good for the AM portion?

I notice that the syllabus for the review courses mostly have SE topics but then only a class or two on Lateral/Vertical topics. (The ASCE course has one class on each)


----------

